
Internet2 Reaches 100 Gbps - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/10/10/internet2-reaches-100-gbps
======
dfranke
Measured how? Obviously no single computer is going to see that kind of
bandwidth, since not even a front-side bus is nearly that fast.

